# tank holder for truck bed



## polar21

Has anyone made something to hold tanks upright in the bed of their truck? I am thinking about making a box shape and cutting out some holes so I can stand the tanks up in the back of my truck. If you have pictures or ideas please post them up.


----------



## naclh2oDave

I have always just ratchetstrapped them in if I needed them to stand up. Otherwise I made one of these







out of a pool noodle.

If I ever got serious about it and planned on carrying more than 2-4 tanks I would buy a set of these...







And mount it pemanantly in the bed.


----------



## polar21

Good suggestions. I thought about making a box but the pool noodles seem more likely since it will be cheaper to make.


----------



## UnderWater Angler

You can get the roll-control, which is just Aluminum railing that has brackets slide into it. You would have to drill int your truck to mount them but I know two guys that have done it and it looks good and takes up very little space. They bouth put them parallel with the cab and seems to work very well.


----------

